
Show HN: The Randominion, a pretty random new RPG for iOS - paschT
https://www.therandominion.com
======
floatingatoll
Hi, FYI the app name “Randominion” was already in use by an app for several
years. You may wish to contact them and coordinate on your choice of name!

[http://www.hypercubeapps.com/contact-
us/](http://www.hypercubeapps.com/contact-us/)

------
azhenley
This looks neat but none of the screenshots show the dungeon. That is what I
would expect to see from a dungeon crawler!

~~~
paschT
Thanks for the feedback! I went with a minimalistic concept and focused on the
game mechanics and the design of the characters/enemies plus the various
menus. I am currently working on improving some of the backgrounds like the
dungeon feeling you mentioned.

The game pretty much starts in it so the second and third screenshot are
fights you already do inside the dungeon so I totally get your point!

Being my first iOS game I am really curious to see and hear reactions and
shape it along the way. I was really lucky to be able to collaborate with
friends on assets and music to keep it free and without the annoying ads.

------
blcarson
Any chance of a dark mode? The minimalist layout is nice but way too blinding.

~~~
paschT
That’s a great idea, we’ll look into it.

------
patricia_mayo
This is really addictive! I made 52 rooms! what are the best scores? How far
can I go?

~~~
paschT
Thanks! As far as you can go and you compete with the rest on the leaderboard.
If you manage to pass the first boss at level 10 you unlock a new character
that can join you in the future runs. With 100 unlockable chars the end game
has lots of combinations and variety.

52 is pretty good score. Current top score is 160.

------
sandoche
Nice very addictive game! When for Android?

~~~
paschT
That’s the number 1 question we get so we already started planning the android
release. It’ll probably start once we polish a few things we envisioned for
the iOS version.

------
farbodsaraf
Looks fun!

~~~
paschT
Thanks!

